# New Tbolt owner, advice needed.



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

I am a current Rezound owner and I love the phone, but like the flash/root addict I am, I need something else to hold me over until either the Rezound gets s-off or at least perm root, or Verizon's holiday return period ends. I'm hoping for the first one though. So I bought a like-new Tbolt yesterday and should be in my possession before Christmas. If the Rezound gets perm root before the return policy ends, then I'll go back to it and give the Tbolt to my girlfriend. Win/win for everyone.

So, since I'm new to the Tbolt, I need to know the do's and don'ts of this phone as far as modifications. Any suggestions? Any opinions on the best ROM out?


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, welcome haha. I would start by getting a rezound battery for ur bolt. Rooting was pretty easy, so no worries there. Radios are a bit tricky for us and the only thing I can recommend is just play with them until you find a combination that works. Secondly to that, most custom roms require 2.0 + radios, there's a sticky with all that info in it. Roms, that's interesting as well. Since our beloved bolts use am awkward radio setup aosp roms have some quirks about them, but don't ruin the overall usage of the phone (for instance the my Verizon and NFL mobile apps don't work on aosp). I personally would recommend nocoast's liquid nonsense as its basically a sense rom, but doesn't have all the sense crap in it. Basically aosp but no loss in any functionality. There's also team bamf for any sense based rom which I'd highly recommend. Proteck has ur CM7 covered for ya, and I've read a lot about sky raider but personally have never used it, so can't really comment on it.

Oh, recoveries. I use rzrecovery since its wicked fast and has some very nice features. Twrp is another good alternative to the other, standard, cwmr.

Lastly, hopefully between proteck or twistedumbrella we should have ICS ported over and working relatively soon for us as well.

Good luck and happy flashing!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks! That was a lot of info I wasn't expecting to get, lol.

As far as Sense, doesn't matter to me if I have it or not. I'm perfectly fine with GO Launcher and using standard lockscreens, etc. Speed is what I want mostly, as well as excellent 4G connections.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

liquid 3.2 is the way to go for speed imo.

Also eternity is a sense 3.5 rom that is very fast especially when u go into infected tweaks and change launcher scrolling to all 2d it still has 3d spinning effects but widgets are 2d and is VERY fast.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Your in for a treat my friend. I would def try liquid smooth roms. And as stated ics is pretty close. Twisted has been working crazy hard for months now. In short dive in, have much community support right here


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

You guys are awesome, that's why I love this site. Plenty of support here when I owned my Charge and Bionic as well. Can't wait for the phone to arrive!


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

bL33d said:


> liquid 3.2 is the way to go for speed imo.
> 
> Also eternity is a sense 3.5 rom that is very fast especially when u go into infected tweaks and change launcher scrolling to all 2d it still has 3d spinning effects but widgets are 2d and is VERY fast.


Eternity is a lot of things but fast is not the first thing that comes to mind...







that said its unquestionably ambitious, they pull off some pretty wild 3.5 stunts...
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Eternity is a lot of things but fast is not the first thing that comes to mind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like what exactly?


----------



## rajuabju (Jul 12, 2011)

No Sense 3.5 ROM will be as fast as a Sense 3.0 (or 2.1) ROM...

I'd highly recommend a BAMF ROM (such as Bamf Forever), Gingeritis 3D, ThunderStick.... so many good ones to choose from.

I've most of the Sense 3.5 ROMS, they are visually amazing, but they are universally slower/laggier simply because they tax the CPU more.


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Liquid 3.2 for AOSP. Nocoast's liquid build for aosp feel but sense background. SKY RAIDER for great fast sense 2.1/3.0 hybrid

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Go Liquid or Go Slow lol, I wish DT was still deving for thunderbolt, damn you bionic









But in all honesty man thunderbolt has the most awesome dev support and most vivid ones as well. Its ridiculous how many choices you have. But frankly I would have got rid of thunderbolt if I had to stick to stock rom since I bought it


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

bravozero said:


> Like what exactly?


I dunno you name a mod and theyve probably done it...I'm not the biggest fan of their style of work. Less is more for me....just my style though. There once was a time when people didn't have terrabyte harddrives so coders had to be far more concise file size was a huge deal. Liquid has shown me that every kb counts...if I had to choose between having a 5 lockscreen mod 1000 wallpapers of naked chicks that drives 340 or another Rom with 3 lockscreen mod that weighed in at half that....to me the choice would be clear
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

bravozero said:


> I am a current Rezound owner and I love the phone, but like the flash/root addict I am, I need something else to hold me over until either the Rezound gets s-off or at least perm root, or Verizon's holiday return period ends. I'm hoping for the first one though. So I bought a like-new Tbolt yesterday and should be in my possession before Christmas. If the Rezound gets perm root before the return policy ends, then I'll go back to it and give the Tbolt to my girlfriend. Win/win for everyone.
> 
> So, since I'm new to the Tbolt, I need to know the do's and don'ts of this phone as far as modifications. Any suggestions? Any opinions on the best ROM out?


Opinions around here are subjective to what someone likes. I personally like a lot of eye candy so that is why I am with Infected ETERNITY 3.5 rom. But I have ran:

1. BAMF Forever
2. BAMF Forever Cubed
3. BAMF SoaB (Son of a Bliss)
4. Skyraider
5. Gingeritis 3D
6. Liquid Smooth
7. CM7
8. Infected Eternity (it's a Bliss ROM)
9. Stock Gingerbread

So far, my favorite is ETERNITY and all the BAMF's. Not saying the other's where good or bad...just saying that not everybody likes everything. But off all the ROMS i have personally used and tried....they are all good and you can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

Got my Tbolt today, so far the phone is running great. No issues with anything at all on the latest OTA update. Not as quick or as beautiful as the Rezound, but I can manage easily.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

bravozero said:


> Got my Tbolt today, so far the phone is running great. No issues with anything at all on the latest OTA update. Not as quick or as beautiful as the Rezound, but I can manage easily.


Yeah I'm jealous of the rezounds display. I'm sure tho in time we'll be jealous of another phones display over that one hehe

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

Maybe this time next year, we'll have 1080p displays.


----------

